# ''Ne pas déranger'' synchronisé avec ''google agenda''



## sebdudu (5 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour
connaissez vous une application qui permet de synchroniser 'Ne pas déranger '' avec ses rendez-vous  de son Agenda Google ?   cela existe sur androïd avec l'app ''silence! ne pas déranger '.

merci pour vos réponse ?


----------



## juliuslechien (16 Septembre 2018)

Sur iOS 12, Siri va chercher dans les RDV pour proposer d'activer "ne pas déranger".
Par contre, cela ne le fait pas à chaque fois, j'ai l'impression qu'il ne le propose que lorsque le RDV a pour titre par exemple "Réunion".


----------

